# Small footprint sub



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Would the SVS SB 12Plus work for me?? I've a big room, 4200 cubic feet, but only a very limited space to put a sub into, ie right by my Sony XBR1 so I need a sub that is about 16x16" or so. Will the SVS give me good punch for what I need? I know I cannot get the size of sub I really need but I cannot likely afford more than about $1000 shipped for a sub. Any suggestions/comments appreciated.

mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say it would do fine for you. I heard it at Wayne Pflughaupt's home in Texas a few months ago and his room is huge... over 8,000 cubic feet... openings everywhere... and I was impressed. It handle WOTW pretty well if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mike,

Since you have another virtually identical thread going at our Subwoofers Forum, I’m going to close this one, and re-direct folks to that one:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/2997-small-footprint-big-sound.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------

